
Learning and Facing Challenges as a Webdev - kethmar
https://youtu.be/4DHw3ILUIaw
======
kethmar
I had a wonderful opportunity to talk with some established Youtubers, who
create development-related content (Web Dev Simplified, Program With Erik,
James Q Quick).

We discuss topics like how they got into web development, how do they face
challenges, how to stop comparing yourself to others, and how to make learning
fun.

An entertaining and educational listening to both beginner and more
experienced devs, I believe.

